

Should the government know less than Google? - cmart
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2013/06/surveillance-0?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/bl/shouldgovtknowlessthangoogle

======
writeclick
Should the government know less than your therapist? Your spouse? Your family
doctor? Your priest? Your rabbi?

------
jmadsen
Maybe Google knows too much, is the real issue?

